# What is your favorite "Saying"?



## Timothy (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's mine:

Love begins with a smile, grows with a kiss, ends with
a tear. When you were born, you were crying and everyone
around you was smiling. Live your life so that when you die,
you're the one smiling and everyone around you is crying.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't really have _one_ favorite saying, but one I seem to utter often comes from my maternal grandfather who was one of the most wonderful men I've ever known.

He said, as do I, "Take it easy.  Make it nice."  It was his way of telling me (or the world) to slow down and do things right and/or to enjoy things as they come.

I had the pleasure of living with him for part of my college life and the wisdom he imparted to me is priceless.


----------



## Linda123 (Nov 16, 2011)

Life is good. Heaven is better.


----------



## kezlehan (Nov 16, 2011)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Here's mine:
> 
> Love begins with a smile, grows with a kiss, ends with
> a tear. When you were born, you were crying and everyone
> ...



I love this.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 16, 2011)

I've got nothing. But my old dad used to have a few sayings. You might say he was a bit of a curmudgeon (and you'd be right). A few of his favorites...

About people who complain all the time: "I think that fella would complain even if they hung him with a brand new rope."

"Believe me, the last thing I want to do is hurt you... but it's still on the list."

"Jesus might love you, but everyone else still thinks you're an idiot."

"As a rule, man's a fool
When it's hot he wants it cool
When it's cool he wants it hot
He always wants it what it's not"


----------



## vitauta (Nov 16, 2011)

your parents ruin the first half of your life,  then, the second half of your life is ruined by your children....

(not my favorite, but my kind of humor)


----------



## Selkie (Nov 16, 2011)

"Friends are family that you choose for yourself."


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a couple, but the first one that comes to mind is a quote from a long-time and dear friend: "If it feels good, it's supposed to, and if it doesn't, you're not doing it right."

It originally had sexual connotations, but when you think about it, it applies to everything in life.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 16, 2011)

Some of my favorite sayings have been my dad's.

"Off like a herd of turtles."

"See you soon or Sunday noon."

"I'm glad you got to see me." 

This isn't really a saying, but when my dad was getting ready to go buy something (for instance, glue, a light bulb, or a belt) he would say he was going to the "glue store," the "light bulb store," the "belt store," etc.

My mom had a couple good ones (she didn't create them, but she quoted them a lot):

"A lesson learned is a lesson earned," and one not heard so often (but so true), "A lesson bought is a lesson taught."

"Don't borrow trouble."


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 16, 2011)

You can never change the facts but, you can always change your attitude.

The early bird gets the worm but, the second mouse gets the cheese.

We get paid to run the train not to ride it.

Lets get this circus on the train.

and a million more.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 16, 2011)

Selkie said:


> "Friends are family that you choose for yourself."


I've never heard theis one, Selkie. Thanks, I really like it!


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 16, 2011)

This is one.....

"It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt".


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 16, 2011)

Some people are like slinkys, not good for much, but fun to push down a flight of stairs.


----------



## chopper (Nov 16, 2011)

"Great minds think alike; simple minds seldom differ."

"Be the person your dog thinks you are!"


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 16, 2011)

From a Mexican shop :"Perfect Broken English Spoken Here."

From a bumper sticker on the back of a truck (apparently an independent company) :  "Don't like my driving?  Dial 1-800-Eat S**t."


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2011)

Wherever you go, there you are.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 17, 2011)

a thanksgiving meal takes 18 hours to prepare.  it takes twelve minutes to consume.  football half-times last twelve minutes.  this is not a coincidence....


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2011)

*Some of my Favorites*

Those people who think they know everything are a great annoyance to those of us who do.

 "One hundred years from now, it will not matter what my bank account was, how big my house was, or what kind of car I drove. But the world may be a little better, because I was important in the life of a child." 

 “For all sad words of tongue or pen, the saddest are these, ‘It might have been!’”


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 17, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Those people who think they know everything are a great annoyance to those of us who do.
> 
> "One hundred years from now, it will not matter what my bank account was, how big my house was, or what kind of car I drove. But the world may be a little better, because I was important in the life of a child."
> 
> “For all sad words of tongue or pen, the saddest are these, ‘It might have been!’”


 
I like this one. I may put that as my fb status...


----------



## babetoo (Nov 17, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> Some people are like slinkys, not good for much, but fun to push down a flight of stairs.


 

you made me laugh out loud, and i am all by myself.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 17, 2011)

My favorite from someone else is Cool Hand Luke's "What we've got here is a failure to communicate."

My favorite saying of my own is "The older I get, the harder it is to tolerate stupid!"


----------



## msmofet (Nov 17, 2011)

Courtesy of Grumpy Old Men - "Wish in one hand, poop in the other. Which gets full faster?"


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> ...My favorite saying of my own is "The older I get, the harder it is to tolerate stupid!"



Amen to that!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't cry because it's over.  Smile because it happened.


----------



## hamm4 (Nov 17, 2011)

Everyday I wake up I am Blessed, it is up to me not to waste that Blessing.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 17, 2011)

Good manners are free


----------



## chopper (Nov 17, 2011)

The faster I go, the behinder I get.


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 17, 2011)

Borrowed from comedian Ron White "you can't fix stupid" !


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 17, 2011)

Somebunny said:
			
		

> Borrowed from comedian Ron White "you can't fix stupid" !



"And there's your sign."


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 18, 2011)

If you want sympathy, it's in the dictionary between s*&t and syphilis. 

**Only to be used when people have put themselves in situations they are griping about***


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 18, 2011)

"It is not easy being me".


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2011)

“If you live to be 100, I hope I live to be 100 minus 1 day, so I never have to live without you.”  Winnie the Pooh


----------



## buckytom (Nov 18, 2011)

i was raised on a million of my dad's sayings:

there ain't no atheists in foxholes

the road to hell is paved with good intentions

no one ever said anything would be easy.

it's just as easy to fall in love with a rich woman as a poor one. (lol, he was hoping for me)

keep your nose in the wind, your eye on the skyline, and watch your topknot.

a lover of nature doesn't despair when she turns a cold shoulder.

walk like a lamb amongst wolves. but carry a big stick. (ok, he mixed a few).

and my fave:    people are as hapy as they make their minds up to be.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who has shared their favorite "Saying". I've seen a lot of my own favorites and even some I've never seen!

Thanks for the laughs! I feel younger already!


----------



## Timothy (Nov 18, 2011)

Said many, many times by my Mom:
"A man convinced against his will, will be of the same opinion still!"

You can't MAKE anyone think differently than they already do if it's not in their personal makeup to change their way of thinking.


My Dad:

"Many hands make light work!"


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 18, 2011)

When pigs fly. 

If wishes were horses, beggars would ride.

I will live my life in such a way, I will prove my critics liars.

No one ever said life would be fair.

...like white on rice (or, like stink on s$#t.)

Re: when pigs fly....chickens are often called "pigs with feathers" because they eat almost anything...hmmm...my "pigs" fly...oh-oh. Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 18, 2011)

Another of my favorites from someone else, Scarface: "Every day above ground is a good day!"


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 18, 2011)

"Never eat anything bigger than your head"  Miss Piggy

"It's not easy being green" Kermit the Frog


----------



## vitauta (Nov 18, 2011)

we don't see things the way they are, we see them as we are.

life can only be understood backwards, but it must be lived forwards.

life is what happens while we are busy making other plans.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 18, 2011)

When some youngster tries to tell me about life, I remember that I have clothing older than he or she is. It always makes me smile.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2011)

Timothy said:


> When some youngster tries to tell me about life, I remember that I have clothing older than he or she is. It always makes me smile.




"I have clothes older than you!" is one of my go to sayings.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 18, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> "I have clothes older than you!" is one of my go to sayings.


 
Some day some smart aleck will say back to your face, "That's pretty obvious!"


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2011)

That's where the left hook comes in.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 18, 2011)

Upside the head no doubt.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Some day some smart aleck will say back to your face, "That's pretty obvious!"


 
At that point, I just consider the source. A smart-butt kid.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2011)

They'd be right of course.  I tend to wear things out before I toss them.  I seldom have to get dressed in my "Sunday Go To Meeting Clothes" since I retired.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> "I have clothes older than you!" is one of my go to sayings.



I have a keychain older than a bunch of the kids I work with.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 19, 2011)

"The trouble with common sense is that it just isn't common enough." Mark Twain


----------



## chopper (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is one isaw at craft show this morning:  "I don't skinny dip...I chunky dunk!"


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 20, 2011)

1.  Do you know whats wrong with people today? They just don't listen.  Barbara's Dad

2.  If you need a smile, take mine, I'll make a new one. 

3.  You have all of your life to pay to much, Today is the day to pay to little. 

4. "Nice guys finish last"     This is as it should be, they hold the door open for everyone to enter.

5.  It's ok to say "MERRY CHIRSTMAS"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 20, 2011)

From the _Things That Don't Go Together_ thread: "If God wanted pineapple on pizza, he would have put Italy in the South Pacific!"


----------

